# Erste eigene Website



## resu223 (3. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich möchte micht nun aufmachen meine erste eigene Website zu erstellen .
Leider ist dieses Gebiet für mich völliges Neuland.Aus diesem Grunde hier meine Frage an euch.
Kennt jemand Online-Lektüre die gut und sachlich erklärt wie man zu seiner Homepage kommt und dabei wichtige Fakten mit aufführt?
Welchen Webhoster könnt ihr aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen.
Danke im voraus für eure Mühe und Antworten

Grüße resu223


----------



## klyer (3. September 2009)

->fang meiner meinung mit joomla! 1.5 an<-

aber da sind die meinungen sehr verschieden  

ich baue gerade selber auf joomla, und es ist ein super einsteiger system (cms) also kostenlos.

->wichtig, du brauchst noch einen hoster: z.B. bplaced.net (kostenlos) oder funpic.de (auch kostenlos)

->das ganze per ftp hochladen und verwenden 

-> wichtig ist vl. auch, das du dir mal n bissl html und php anschaust

mfg
klyer


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)

die Seite hat mir damals sehr geholfen. Da findest du denk ich alles was du zum Einstieg brauchst:

"Wie fange ich an?" oben rechts ist viell. ein guter Einstiegsartikel.

Gruß


----------



## Snade (4. September 2009)

Wenn's was kosten darf dann 1&1...


----------



## resu223 (4. September 2009)

Danke euch allen das hilft mir sehr weiter....wenn ich einen hoster wie 1&1 nehme miet ich doch nur den Webspace bei Ihm oder?
Das heisst ich will ja nicht komplett dahin wechseln.(DSL & Telefon)

 Grüße resu223


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

Was genau hast du denn vor? Gleich Joomla installieren halte ich für völlig falsch. Überleg dir doch erstmal, was genau du so auf deine Homepage bringen willst, dann kannst du immernoch entscheiden, ob du selber was schreibst oder sonn tolles CMS nutzt.

so far


----------



## Snade (4. September 2009)

resu223 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen das hilft mir sehr weiter....wenn ich einen hoster wie 1&1 nehme miet ich doch nur den Webspace bei Ihm oder?
> Das heisst ich will ja nicht komplett dahin wechseln.(DSL & Telefon)
> 
> Grüße resu223


Jop da mietest du nur den Webspace musst nicht DSL und Telefon wechseln^^
Hier gibts ne Übersicht
Neu ist das man unbegrenzt Traffic hat heißt: Kannst unendlich viel up/downloaden
Ich würde das 2. empfehlen da da eine MySQL Datenbank drauf ist und man diese für ein CMS wie Joomla braucht


----------



## StonedBeer (4. September 2009)

Also was ich recht gut finde ist .. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace.
Gibt mysql und php da.
Zum lesen gibts ein openbook von galileo zu Joomla falls dich das interessiert, sonst "Professionelle Websites", gibts bei Chip.de.

Hoffe das hilft

Grüße


----------



## midnight (5. September 2009)

Bää, 1&1. Geh doch lieber zu All-Inkl. Die sind günstiger, besser und haben den wesentlich besseren Support. 1&1 kannst du voll vor die Wand nageln!

Wenn du einfach nur testen willst, dann reicht bplaced. Aber sobald du irgendwas richtiges vorhast, würde ich zu einem ordentlichen Hoster gehen.

so far


----------



## resu223 (6. September 2009)

Als erstes mal Dank an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und die Zeit genommen haben zu antworten.
Dies beweist einmal mehr die doch sehr agile Community der PCGH!!!
Nun schliesst sich jedoch gleich noch eine Frage an.
Ich habe mir auf euer anraten das neueste Joomla heruntergeladen und im separaten Ordner entpackt.
Und nun stehe ich da mit tausend Fragezeichen überm Kopf.
Man soll es ja auch erstmal auf dem Rechner nutzen können, zum erstellen , probieren, kennenlernen ohne Online sein zu müssen oder ohne den Webserver zu kontaktieren.
Nur wie installiere ich Joomla auf meinen Rechner?????
Ich habe keinerlei Anwendung gefunden die auch nur annähernd nach einem Setup aussieht.
Nun bin ich gespannt wer mir hier weiterhelfen kann.
Dank im voraus an alle!!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## klyer (6. September 2009)

hi,

lade dir mal XAMPP runter.
das ist eine sogenannte testumgebung für deinen heimrechner.
er beinhaltet PHP und Mysql, welche du für joomla brauchst.
-> wichtig, entpacke das joomla dann in den xampp ordner.
-> starte deinen browser und gebe localhost/...dein pfad (xampp)/index.php
->und installiere es ganz normal

mfg


----------



## StonedBeer (6. September 2009)

kleine ergänzung noch: du musst im XAMPP Control Center natürlich php und mysql laufen haben und imho muss das in den xampp/htdocs/ ordner entpackt werden, auf den dann im Browser per localhost/ zugegriffen werden kann.

Dazu das passende Kapitel aus dem openbook, das ich vorher gepostet hatte.

Grüße


----------

